# My Website



## leeroix (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey so I finally put together a website. Any thoughts on it would be much appreciated. I still have a lot to add but its a good start. Its a wordpress based site. After I paid, I had a look at the squarespace stuff, which I think is easier (so I made a site for my girlfriends make-up business) still on the fence about which is better, but the squarespace is definitely easier to use (at least until they update the wordpress template)
Superior PhotoGraphics |
please have a look


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like it.  It's nice and simple, not overdone like some sites can get.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I tend to think that the simple things get the point across faster. I also didn't want to clutter it up and really emphasize the photos and nothing else. I was stoked that the domain was available, and made some business cards to go go along with it and keep everything consistant.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good job. I like the simple design as well. And of course the photo's are good too.


----------



## binga63 (Mar 31, 2014)

good job.... nice work in there


----------



## kaamil20 (Mar 31, 2014)

Your webiste is very good and it has a lot of information about the photography.


----------



## aaronho (Mar 31, 2014)

Great photos! Love the simplistic yet unique design of your website. Less is more! I look forward to seeing more of your work update on the website.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 31, 2014)

I see you didn't clone out that nylon/plastic/paper/ peace on the grass/foreground in one of your pictures  

sorry I had to mention that, because I like that picture and I imidiatelly remembered it 

good theme, nice and simple


----------



## Virgil (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice.. Your product pics are great !!


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

What is a photogrphic? 

There are some things I'd change from a performance and SEO standpoint. but if you care hit me up IN PM.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

taking up a lot of real estate with your logo/name... I hate having to scroll down to actually use the site.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 31, 2014)

arrgh, that little piece of plastic! Ill get rid of it  ^are you viewing on a phone? When I view on my computer, no scrolling is necessary. Just wondering because I want this to be as streamlined as possible. Is the logo too big? Ill PM you Runnah!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

here's what I see:


----------



## leeroix (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmmm. Weird. When I see that page its nothing like that. I get the entire image plus the thumbnails underneath.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 31, 2014)

Could it be that you are zoomed in on your browser? or is it in fact my website template?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

leeroix said:


> Could it be that you are zoomed in on your browser?



I'm under 60 years old  

I'm using a standard 1280x1024 monitor resolution, fwiw.


it's actually worse for me in IE7--the logo image doesnt even load on it.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, Ill check it out on my end!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

I made a few local css changes and it did wonders for me:


----------



## leeroix (Apr 8, 2014)

^I like that. I need to polish up the design


----------



## ReInvented2012 (Apr 8, 2014)

Very cool site you have.  I enjoyed all the photos, especially the ones of the Black Keys and Kings of Leon, my two favorite bands.


----------



## glun (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice website and pictures. Great job I really like it!


----------

